

Curicon Launches Social Network For Collectors - tbundy
http://www.comicbooked.com/curicon-launches-social-network-for-collectors/

======
tbundy
That TC piece on "interest-based" social networks came to mind when I saw
this. I think there's a limit to what needs to be segmented, but this happens
to be square in my interests and it makes a lot of sense.

Also makes me think of Ravelry, Etsy, etc. With the Facebook /Instagram media
saturation of late, it's nice to see some news about something else in the
social space.

... hadn't realised I'd missed "Nerd Pride Day".

~~~
glennos
Would be nice if it were a public holiday, but for now I guess we just have to
live and hope :)

------
craigmoore
Site design is nice. Just started giving it a go. I'm hesitant to use more
"social networks" in this case that term doesn't seem to be quite right. Half
wiki half network.

Always wanted one of the Lego Death Stars. Not sure if this helps me find one,
but interesting. <http://curicon.com/items/view/17052/lego-10143-death-star-
ii>

~~~
glennos
Craig/tbundy, thanks for the posts. Re: Help you find a Death Star, not
directly at the moment. Although you can ask about in Q&A. We're at MVP at the
moment, but our goal is to make collecting/acquiring pop-culture as easy and
enjoyable as possible. Much more to come and we're always keen for feedback!

Cheers, Glenn.

------
smgoller
How do you add things? In the console category I notice that both the original
Xbox and the Xbox 360 are missing.

~~~
tbundy
Xbox Consoles are up: <http://curicon.com/categories/browse/2344>

~~~
glennos
You beat me to it :) Thanks.

